# Solved: Windows XP Mode: better with media center edition



## OVERLORDCHAOS (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello. a few days ago i did an insane experiment;
deleted all the hard disks from windows xp mode since it sucks and i hate it.
created a new virtual machine. booted from a repair disc from windows 7 x86 and prepared my disk as in my guide to install windows xp on a 64 k cluster size. in this case i used a 8 GBS main disk.
installed windows xp media center edition SP2 then when installed SP3 ie 8 etc.
now this windows appart to have 1 usb driver missing from the virtual integration tools, its working 100% and its faster as my windows 7. only with 1 GB out of 3.12 GBS lol.
plus the themes and programs that has its really cool.
i will leave screenshots and i would like your honest opinion; witch one you think its better? the lame official windows xp mode with windows xp professional sp3 or my windows xp mode fully customized and optimized with windows xp media center edition sp3?
please vote in the poll.
leaving some shots in full screen and not full screen lol:


----------

